# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  KS Project Update #33 - New Prints - Yoda and a Rook!

## Eddie

*Project Update #33: New Prints - Yoda and a Rook!*

Posted by Rinnovated Design ♥ Like

*Hey Backers!*

We’ve got a good one for you today… *New Prints!* It’s been quite some time since we’ve released any prints, that’s because we’ve been doing major R&D on the hardware and software. After months of exploring dead ends, we have found a path to improvement. We’re happy to report that we’ve made measurable improvements in both areas! Check out the video below for an in depth interview about the prints with Rylan himself:
http://youtu.be/VXg_D7UPMqEIf you missed the campaign, or have any friends that did, click herenow to sign up to be notified when our online store opens!
*Now for some Pictures…*

The Rook we printed is 4.2cm (1.6") tall
In this image you can see the main door and the detail in the brick work around the base of the rook.
Here you can see the level of detail on the spiral staircase inside the rook.
In this image you can see through the window near the top of the staircase. You can also see the skewing that has taken place over the height of the print.
The Yoda we printed is about 6cm (2.36") tall - one of our largest objects yet.
Regardless of the holes that are present, we're very impressed with the smoothness and level of detail that The Peachy accomplished in this print.
From a side profile you can clearly see the detail in Yoda's lips, nose, eyebrows, and forehead.
Behind the scenes shot #1 - Lights on...
Backlighting the print really brings out the details, as well as the flaws! You can clearly see how well the characteristics of Yoda's face printed.
Here you get a good look at the hole beside Yoda's mouth, as well as the holes in his chest. Nonetheless, he's looking great!
This backlit side profile shows a large hole in the shoulder, as well as the great details in his face.
Behind the scenes shot #2 - Lights off!
Evidently, the Peachy is performing better than ever! We’ve started doing some larger, more detailed prints, and they’ve turned out great. That being said, you probably noticed we’re still having some small issues:
- Some of the prints have holes in them. Some of these holes are random, and others are repetitious.
- Some of the prints are slightly warped (leaning in one direction, or tapered towards the top).
We are still working to find the cause of these issues, but we’re confident that we can solve them. Once we do, we’ll have consistently awesome prints!
We are very excited to see the printer performing this well! We’re nearing the position we’ve had our sights on since the start of the campaign. As mentioned above, we’ve got a couple of problems to tackle, and more testing with larger prints. That being said, we’re confident we can find a way to rocket over the hurdles that lay ahead of us.
You may be wondering what improvements enabled us to print objects of this quality... We’ll explain one of the main contributing design enhancements in a soon to come hardware update.
*Moving forwards...*

----------


## Chayat

I've said this in another thread but I think it bears repeating:
fry.jpg

>_< I want my peachy so much now!

----------


## Feign

Yeah, I'm knowing that feeling.  I was already throwing money at the screen before, but now I'm wishing I had pledged for a stack of them somehow.

----------


## NoctumSolis

I'm preoccupied with concern over resin volume. I have so many things that I want to print!

----------

